# Muskegon River 6/13-6/14



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

itchn2fish said:


> Sweeeet feeeeeesh, Steve, what a fat chunker!


Just to be clear, I was referring to the plump Rainbow & not the Boss Man.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> In these discussions, we often forget that salmon, steelhead, rainbow trout, and brown trout are non-native species and belong here no more than the dams themselves.


That has to be one of the most offensive things that I've read on here in a long time. Remind me to ***** slap you next time we're out fishing. I was born in 1969, salmon and steelhead were planted prior to 1969, hence forth, to me they're native and more so, one of the meanings on life. Furthermore and additional hence forth and so on, since that makes them native, then they do belong here...got it? Geeeeeez. 

Honestly, I could care less about the trout survival on the Mo, but if the bubbler helps more of those precious wild steelhead younglings survive that first summer, then I'll personally stand there with a baseball bat and make sure they turn that damn thing on when they're supposed to. :lol:

And to keep with the theme of this thread, that is a dandy 'bow that Steve caught!


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

Flyfisher said:


> Yes, they still generate power there. Even if they didn't, the dam will never be removed. The entire community of Croton, and its economy, are centered around the "pond".


This is correct. The recreational boating activities alone would easily surpass a hell of a lot more revenue than any given single handed bastardized sport.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










One nice looking Muskegon 'bow' there...


----------

